# LOOK swag



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

In particular the little mondrian logo/decal. Been trying to get my hands on this for a long time. Any idea if we can get stickers, etc. from LOOK? I emailed awhile back but never got a response. Dealers in my area never seem to have any extras although I see them stuck to the windows & stuff.

Gotta represent my FAVORITE bicycle manufacturer. :thumbsup:


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Check Ebay. 
See them floating around there from time to time.


----------



## centurionomega (Jan 12, 2005)

You didn't get some in the package with your owner's manual when you bought your frame? 

I got a medium-sized one and a smaller one when I bought my frame new.

They also included two copies of an older Look DVD for some reason.


----------

